# Driving to Greece from UK



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

Hi all. What are the best driving routes uk to Greece n your opinion? This might include the prettiest, quickest, easiest, cheapest!  . This is to the Peloponnese. Season likely to be autumn. Suggestions of stopping places great. 2 dogs included in the journey. Thanks in advance!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

manuka said:


> Hi all. What are the best driving routes uk to Greece n your opinion? This might include the prettiest, quickest, easiest, cheapest!  . This is to the Peloponnese. Season likely to be autumn. Suggestions of stopping places great. 2 dogs included in the journey. Thanks in advance!


Manuka,if you scroll down through the previous posts you will find everyhing you want to know,go to page 7 to Vassi 1 september 14 2009,they talk of their routes from the UK,you can do Venice to Patra,easier for you,but you will see what they say,I know some people who used to go from Patra to Venice then catch a cheap Easyjet flight back to Sweden,they said the ferries were nice and you can book a cabin.Anyway you will see,When I told someone to do this they said they were unable to.,I dont understand if I can,contact the moderators if you cant.


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

concertina said:


> Manuka,if you scroll down through the previous posts you will find everyhing you want to know,go to page 7 to Vassi 1 september 14 2009,they talk of their routes from the UK,you can do Venice to Patra,easier for you,but you will see what they say,I know some people who used to go from Patra to Venice then catch a cheap Easyjet flight back to Sweden,they said the ferries were nice and you can book a cabin.Anyway you will see,When I told someone to do this they said they were unable to.,I dont understand if I can,contact the moderators if you cant.


Thanks.I will try and scroll.I did look through but couldn't get back that far- 2009 .to Venice sounds good though!


----------



## manuka (May 26, 2014)

concertina said:


> Manuka,if you scroll down through the previous posts you will find everyhing you want to know,go to page 7 to Vassi 1 september 14 2009,they talk of their routes from the UK,you can do Venice to Patra,easier for you,but you will see what they say,I know some people who used to go from Patra to Venice then catch a cheap Easyjet flight back to Sweden,they said the ferries were nice and you can book a cabin.Anyway you will see,When I told someone to do this they said they were unable to.,I dont understand if I can,contact the moderators if you cant.


Thank you.I have read them all.great stuff.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I've joined in before, so as you've read that I won't repeat everything - iv e done this a few times, my parents to it most years, my husband and I are planning it this spring. I always enjoy the planing. 
I really enjoyed Venice, we camped out and took the ferry over, it was a lovely break from driving. 

Get a copy of the latest airs maps. I'd definitely advise buying the book rather than downloading apps. Although we had basic plans, things happen - my mum really wanting to stay longer in Djon when the weather turned or the time we went hours out of our way before realising the typo on the GPS! it was good to have a clear map not only of camp sites but also safe laybys - having it in a book made it easier to ask locals about places rather than passing around a tablet. Your computer will tell you the quickest or cheapest place to go next, but a local will
point out which place is prity, versus where to get nice food.
My dad doses most of the planing - he loves it. He subscribes to a campers club I think it's £10 a year, but members get a few discounts in UK and France and you'll find practically every campsite layby carpark or bit parkable land discussed by someone. Not sure its worth becoming a member if your stopping in hotels though.
As we aim for north greece, we have always gone for Italian ferry. I have mixed views. once, it was OK - not good or bad. One time it was a really horrible experience, crammed to overcrowding - no staff for first 8 hours for getting a coffee or even water - and when staff did come, they run out of milk in no time. I could go on a lot, my mum said its most often been nice, and one time felt more like a mini luxury cruise.
This time, my husband and I are planning the Serbian rout as its so much cheaper. My dad though it sounded scary and was worried about poor road conditions, but where we live is full of Serbians all summer, and the drive sounded quite doable, their experience sounded really positive. 
What ever way you come - happy travels!


----------

